# When to use Z00.01



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello all,

I hope this isn't a repeat question but would like some guidance. If a patient is being seen for their annual preventative visit and the provider addresses their chronic condition (i.e. HTN) and prescribes their meds (refills for HTN), can we use the Z00.01 diagnosis code? OR does this turn into an established visit. The providers do not code two visits at one encounter (e/m-25 and preventative). Need clarification on when Z00.01 is appropriate to use as a diagnosis. 

Thanks
Traci


----------



## erjones147 (Nov 24, 2015)

My understanding is that you would use only Z00.01 when a problem is found only upon exam and NOT mentioned in chief complaint or otherwise verbally indicated to medical staff

Refilling meds for a chronic condition during a routine exam would not constitute an "abnormal finding," IMO


----------

